# Piggie Pipes



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

How is the installation process? Should I bring it to a mechanic to get it done?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Piggie Pipes (HOOD RICK)*

Tip is more work than a manual trans. Tip usually needs the subframe tilted meaning engine brace.
Check your mid clamps to see if you need new ones before starting the install and replace turbo gaskets.
Once old pipes are out, suggest re-dress the O2 wiring harnesses before installing pipes as max length is needed.
Since hot spot will be gone, some folks leave the heat shields off as they are a bit of a PITA to re-install with engine in vehicle.
GL


----------

